# Homemade coyote decoy



## chuckinduck

That looks just like the one I have except I bought it on an impulse while sitting on the net at work one day. I think I paid $80 for it. I've only used it once, but It looked really good.....only drawback was, I could hear the motor running, but I am going to solve that problem by putting carpet padding on the outside of the unit to deaden the noise.....other then that it should work good enough to keep the critters eyes off of you and on the decoy.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17

Very cool. Just on the off chance do you want to sell it? j/k. Have you got the chance to go out and use it or not. If so any success? 

Thanks,
-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## huntmaster69

Went out yesterday and got busted. 3 yotes came in from the far side of the field and another tangent to the wind. Busted me when he got about 20 yrds away, I think he made my postion and then he bolted right in front of me..........no shot opty. Had a deer come in and check thigs out as well. Crows seem to like to . Need to work on the volume a bit more I might jump to a 50 watt amp and the motor seems to eat AAA batteries. Other than that had a pretty good time yesterday. Hope everyone had some good or better luck than I this weekend. Going back out today after work, I swung by a nice place in oxford with a hell of alot of fox tracks figure I woill give it a try.


Bryan


----------

